# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  صينية البطاطس

## شذى الزهراء

** 
_تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه_
*صباااااح الخـير ..مساااااء النـور* 
*اليوم طبقناا صينية البطاطس طبق مفضل عندي ..*
*سويت لي ونزلت لكم حتى تتفضلواا معاااااي*
*من صنع يدي فقط لاغييييير*  
** 
*المقادير ..* 
*بطاطس على حسب الكميه .من (4ـ 7)..* 
*لحم مفروم .* 
*بصل سويت بصلة كبيره ..* 
*ملعقة طعام كبيرة ملح .* 
*بهار مشكل .(فلفل).* 
*1كأس جبن .* 
*2قشطه.* 
*قليل من الزيت.* 
*الطريقه..* 
*قومي بتقشير البطاطس وتقطيعه الى حلقات دائرية الشكل ..*
*قطعي البصل الى مربعات صغيرة الشكل وضعيها بزيت حامي على نار متوسطه وفي هذا الاثناء اغسلي اللحمه حتى يتحمر البصل ضعي اللحمه في المقلاة ..*
*رشي البهار على حسب الرغبه والملح كذلك حتى تنضج اللحمه .* 
*والان جاء دور البطاطس قومي بقليه حتى يصبح لونه ذهبي*  
*حضري صينية متوسطة الحجم ..*
*الطبقه الاولى صفي البطاطس فيها وضعي اللحمه عليه.*
*وبعدين غطي اللحمه بباقي البطاطس الذي لديكِ..*
*الان قومي بخلط كأس الجبن مع القشطه وضعي رشات من الملح حتى يتجانس الخليط ..*
*بعد هذا كله ضعي الصينيه في الفرن للتحمير فقط ..* 
*واخرجيها وتكون بالشكل السابق ..*
*قومي بتقطيعها وضعيها في طبق التقديم مثل الصورة تماما..* 
*وبالهنا والعافيه...* 
** 


** 
*شنو راااايكم في طبخي*
 :embarrest:  :wink: 
*وعوااافي ع قلبكم*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههه يسلمو غناتي
كل هذه هديه المولد خلالالاص
والله مشكورررره
ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي شذاااوي
ع الوصف الراائع
والشكل اكتييييير حلووو بس طولتيييييين بالتحمييييير 
تسلم الايااادي يالغلا ويعطيك العااافيه 
وننتظر نصيبي حبيبتي 
دمتِ بخييييير وسعاااده

----------


## فروشه

تسلمي على الطبخه الحلوه
ان شاء الله عن قريب اسويها

----------


## الأمل الوردي

واااااااااااااااااااااو


شكلك تعرفي تطبخي عدل


تسلم ايدك ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## fatemah

اممممم شذاوي لا لا وصفة حدها رائعة تسلم اناملك الرائعة شذاوي ربي لايحرمنا الجديد والقطعة بعتبرها عشا لي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## سـلـوان

*مــا شـاء الله عليك شذوي ست بيت..*
*وهـ بس أنـا بعد احب هـ الطبق..*
*سـلمت الأيـادي،،*
*صحتين وهنــااا ع ألبـكم..*
*لااا عدمنــا جديد أطبـاقك..*
*موفقـة..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هههه يسلمو غناتي
> كل هذه هديه المولد خلالالاص
> والله مشكورررره
> ربي يعطيك العافيه



*يسلمج ربي دموعه اي ولو تستاهلي كل خير*
*لاعدمتج في صفحتي*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلمووو حبيبتي شذاااوي
> 
> ع الوصف الراائع
> والشكل اكتييييير حلووو بس طولتيييييين بالتحمييييير
> لا ماطولت كتيير بس الفرن مسبق التشغيل وحراره وهييك
> مره ثانييه بنتبه لهاا
> تسلم الايااادي يالغلا ويعطيك العااافيه 
> وننتظر نصيبي حبيبتي 
> 
> دمتِ بخييييير وسعاااده



*تسلميييين فرووحتي ع تواااجدج الجميييل*
*ماانحرم منج عزيزتي متألقه في صفحاااتي*
*دمتي بـود*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تسلمي على الطبخه الحلوه
> ان شاء الله عن قريب اسويها



*الاحلى مرورج فرووشه في موضوعي*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> 
> شكلك تعرفي تطبخي عدل
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ويعطيك الف عافيه



*افاا امول ليش توقعتي مااعرف اطبخ*
*خلاص اذا مسكت طبخة بحطها لتشووفي*
*ومشكوره ع وجودج اللطيف ...*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اممممم شذاوي لا لا وصفة حدها رائعة تسلم اناملك الرائعة شذاوي ربي لايحرمنا الجديد والقطعة بعتبرها عشا لي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> ..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..




*اي طبعاا فطوم القطعه لش خلاص لازم تتقوي للامتحاناات* 
*مدري ويش دخل الامتحانات في الموضوع*
*تسلمي ع روووعة حضورج*
*دمتي بامااان الباااري*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مــا شـاء الله عليك شذوي ست بيت..*
> 
> *وهـ بس أنـا بعد احب هـ الطبق..*
> *سـلمت الأيـادي،،*
> *صحتين وهنــااا ع ألبـكم..*
> *لااا عدمنــا جديد أطبـاقك..*
> 
> *موفقـة..*



*يسلمج ربي سلوااان ع حضورج الجميييل*
*لاعدمت تواااصلج معي بصفحاااتي*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووة الطبخة كتير*
*بحب شي اسمو صينيه بطاطس*
*عاد اذا سويتيها مرة ثانيه اعزمينا شذاوي مو تنسي* 
*يعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي*
*وفي انتظار لجديد طبخاتك ..*
*أطيب التحايا العطرة ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *حلووووووووووووووووووووووووة الطبخة كتير*
> 
> *بحب شي اسمو صينيه بطاطس*
> *عاد اذا سويتيها مرة ثانيه اعزمينا شذاوي مو تنسي* 
> *يعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي*
> *وفي انتظار لجديد طبخاتك ..*
> 
> *أطيب التحايا العطرة ..*



*يعاافيج ربي خيتي هموووس ع الطله المميزة*
*وان شاء الله ماانسااج مره ثانيه*
*دمتي بسلام*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلموووووووووووووو غناتي على الوصفه فوق الروعيه 
بس ماعليش بنبوقه يعني بنسرقها ههه..
لك مني أعذب و أرقى تحياتي ...

----------


## شوق الغوالي

يسلموو خيتوو عالطبق الذيذ
ربي يعطيج الف عاافيه

دمتي بوود
الورده الداميه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*همسة الم . الوردة الداميه*
*تسلموون عزيزاتي ع توااجدكن الحلووو*
*دمتن بخير*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

رووووووعه الطيق 

العين تاكل قبل الفم

تسلمين حبيبتي شذااااااوي 

الافكااااار الرووعه

دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> رووووووعه الطيق 
> 
> العين تاكل قبل الفم 
> تسلمين حبيبتي شذااااااوي  
> الافكااااار الرووعه 
> 
> دمتي برعايه المولى



*مشكوره ام محمد ع التواااجد اللطيف*
*ربي ماايحرمني من توااصلج*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

برآآآفووو  برآآآفووو ش ــذووي ..


طلـ ع ـتي أكــ ش ــن (^.^) ..


تــ س ــلم هالديااات يارررب ..


ع ــطاكِ المولى الف صـ ح ـة وع ــافية ..


ولاتـ ح ـرمينا من إبداع ــك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> برآآآفووو برآآآفووو ش ــذووي .. 
> 
> طلـ ع ـتي أكــ ش ــن (^.^) .. 
> 
> تــ س ــلم هالديااات يارررب .. 
> 
> ع ــطاكِ المولى الف صـ ح ـة وع ــافية .. 
> 
> ولاتـ ح ـرمينا من إبداع ــك .. 
> ...



*افااا عليج يااشوق لي في الطبخات اللي احبه فن وذوووق*
*تسلميين حبيبتي ع رقة توااجدج*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منج*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمـــــة الله وبركـــــــاته

يعطيـــــــــــــك العافيهـ ماانحرم جديدك

يعطيــــــــك ربي ألف عافيهـ

سلامي 

كروزهـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي كروووزه على الطله الحلوووة*
*لاعدمتج في موضوعي*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## مضادات الحنين

ترى الطبخه مره ه ه هه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه حلوه مشكوره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة اختي على التوااجد اللطيف*
*لاعدمت توااصلج معااي*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكووره مشرفتنا شذى 
ع الوصف  وتسلم الانامل الرائعه 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمييين زهور ع التواااجد الحلووو*
*تحياااتي*

----------

